# Marathon Mouse M705 by Logitech Not Tracking



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

I got the Marathon Mouse M705 made by Logitech a while back (like 4 months) and it was working perfectly fine, it tracked on wood, cloth, everything. Then about a month ago it stopped working well on cloth and wood. It only seems to work on matt finish plastic (such as the material my laptop is made out of).

So my question is, what could cause this, and how can I fix it?

Thank you,
Crockeo


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi,

you could try cleaning the lens.


----------



## Crockeo (Apr 17, 2010)

I had forgotten to add this in, sorry, but I had already tried switching batteries and cleaning the lens.

Thank you for your interest in my problem anyway.

Best regards,
Crockeo


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

not sure what it could be , but if you still have a warranty on it you can see about having it replaced. some mice work better then others. like any peice of equipement it can go bad at any time.


----------

